# [SOLVED] Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access



## specialattack (May 2, 2012)

I've had a problem about the wireless router. I can easily connect to it, but the problem is it doesn't have an internet access even if I reconnect it to the ADSL Modem/Router. I can have access through the internet with the ADSL Modem/Router directly connected to my Aspire one laptop. Any advice? thanks

Wireless Router:W-G LINKSYS WRT54
ADSL Modem/ROUTERROLiNK ADSL2+ Modem/Router


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

Some ISP modems require you to press the Reset button on the back of them for 15-30 secs with the router attached. It resets the settings for the device which was plugged directly in with the router. Should be good after that.....


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

Hello,

Have you disabled DHCP on the Wireless router? It maybe that you have both devices giving out IP Addresses and you are getting an incorrect gateway.

Please can you provide us with an ipconfig /all whilst connected directly to the ADSL Router and an ipconfig /all whilst connected to the wireless.

To do an ipconfig /all do the following:
Click Start>Run> Type 'cmd' and click ok. In the black box type in 'ipconfig /all' and take a screen shot.

Also, please have a look at the following for a wireless pre-posting requirements:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573737.html


Dave


----------



## specialattack (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

I am new to this things, I just recently had this problem, so I don't know the DHCP and gateways and other things about this. Please do help me step by step. Thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

Can you just connect to the linksys router only via the ethernet cable and provide an *ipconfig /all* from that.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

It looks as though the two routers have the same router ip address from the edited *ipconfig /all* i did want it via an ethernet cable to confirm you were connecting to the Linksys but the lease times are different so tht should be enough.

Do you have a ethernet cable connected from one of the Lan ports on the Prolink ADSL router to the WAN or INTERNET marked port on the Linksys?

Have you had any error messages about assigning an ip address in the same subnet when setting the WAN ip address?


----------



## specialattack (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

When you told me to connect the cable, do I need to connect the adsl router to the wireless too? or just connect the wireless to the laptop?


----------



## specialattack (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*



TheCyberMan said:


> Have you had any error messages about assigning an ip address in the same subnet when setting the WAN ip address?


I don't know about assigning an ip address, I don't know how.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

We will start again.

1. Remove the ethernet cable coming from the ADSL router going to the WAN port of the Linksys wireless router.

2. Connect an ethernet cable to the ethernet port on your Laptop and the other end to one of the Lan ports on the linksys wireless router.

3. Do another *ipconfig /all *post the results please.


----------



## specialattack (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

I've posted the pics with ethernet cable directly connected to the laptop, both with adsl connected to the wireless and without the adsl.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

It looks like both your ADSL router and Linksys wireless router has the same ip address of 192.168.1.1

You need to change the linksys router ip address to soemthing different either 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.2.1

To do this:

1. Leave the ethernet cable connected to your Laptop and the other end to your Linksys wireless router Lan port.

2. Open a webbrowser and navigate to the linksys ip address enter 192.168.1.1 login to router with username and password when prompted to do so.

3. Under Network setup and the heading router ip address to the right there will be a heading Local ip address and 192.168.1.1 will be displayed. Please change this to 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.2.1

4. Under Internet setup is a sub heading Internet connection type from the drop menu to the right select automatic configuration(DHCP)

5. Click to save settings a reboot of router may occur or be prompted to do a reboot please do this.

6. Power down ADSL router, Linksys router and your Laptop.

7. Connect an ethernet cable from the Lan port of the ADSL router and the other end to the WAN or INTERNET port of the Linksys router.

8. Power on the ADSL router wait for lights to stabilize, Power on the Linksys wireless router wait for lights to stablize, then power up the Laptop.

Do you have internet connectivity when connected to the Linksys wireless router now?


----------



## specialattack (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

Thanks!! It's working now  Thanks for everyone who helped, especially Cyberman.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Wireless Router, no internet access*

Glad it is working for you we are here to to help.

You are welcome, i'll mark this as solved.


----------

